# Quote Memes You'd Like to Share



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2019)

Quote Memes You'd Like to Share:

Share Any You Feel to, here is one of mine:

​


----------



## Marie5656 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Wren (May 27, 2019)




----------



## kburra (May 27, 2019)

No disrespect but so many of my Facebook friends post many of these things on a daily basis and drives me nuts,(So unfriend them) also some of them are just rubbish and really tells me they have nothing better to do..yep I hate them but as usual each to their own,me not one of them!!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2019)

Thank you all for your memes so far.  Hope to read many more!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2019)

I just came across this one the other day..I'm going to adopt it as my own personal Mantra.....


----------



## treeguy64 (May 27, 2019)

Annoying!  So many are rubbish.  I guess frustrated greeting card writers get their jollies, though.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Wren (May 27, 2019)

I find them quite inspiring at times


----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2019)




----------



## treeguy64 (May 28, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Wren (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2019)

Thank you for the memes so far everyone.  :love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2019)




----------



## win231 (May 31, 2019)

I'd like to post one but I'm laughing so hard at the thread crapping goin' on, I can't.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2019)

It'll still be here whenever you're ready win!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2019)

StarSong said:


> View attachment 66056


Funny!  Thanks.:sentimental:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2019)

Wren said:


> View attachment 66044


I like that..thanks!nthego:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 66069


I think so, I do it a lot, thanks Marie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Jun 5, 2019)

kburra said:


> No disrespect but so many of my Facebook friends post many of these things on a daily basis and drives me nuts,(So unfriend them) also some of them are just rubbish and really tells me they have nothing better to do..yep I hate them but as usual each to their own,me not one of them!!



So you feel you have nothing better to do that respond with a negative post to someone who's just trying to ask for others to post their memes they like...

Go figure..............


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

I hear ya Seeker!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

I thought this one was funny...


----------



## Seeker (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Jun 7, 2019)

Just wondering


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 7, 2019)

gotcha...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> gotcha...


Hahaha


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

seeker said:


> View attachment 66278


lol


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 66289


Oh my that would be a disaster wouldn't it?!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2019)

This is cute!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


>


Great idea there!  When I think about it my apt. looks great compared to the houses on that show!  lol


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## kburra (Jun 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> So you feel you have nothing better to do that respond with a negative post to someone who's just trying to ask for others to post their memes they like...
> 
> Go figure..............



OH dear so sorry for having a opinion,didn't realise if it wasn`t a glowing one it would be condemmed......as you say "GO FIGURE"?


----------



## Seeker (Jun 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> So you feel you have nothing better to do that respond with a negative post to someone who's just trying to ask for others to post their memes they like...
> 
> Go figure..............





kburra said:


> OH dear so sorry for having a opinion,didn't realise if it wasn`t a glowing one it would be condemmed......as you say "GO FIGURE"?



I just found it out of place...nothing more nothing less.....sorry if I upset you.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


>


Haha. So true. Love it!!! :laugh:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2019)

kburra said:


> OH dear so sorry for having a opinion,didn't realise if it wasn`t a glowing one


Thats ok. That’s why you have US! :grin:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)

kburra said:


> OH dear so sorry for having a opinion,didn't realise if it wasn`t a glowing one it would be condemmed......as you say "GO FIGURE"?


Yeah, go figure..I agree with Seeker.  Just tried to make a nice thread to post memes!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 66444


So funny!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> View attachment 66466


Yes, tell me about it..lol


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2019)

Ruthanne, I quite like this thread!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Ruthanne, I quite like this thread!


Oh, I'm so glad!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 12, 2019)

Seeker  >>> :applause2:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2019)

Then there's the anti-welcome mat:


----------



## Victor (Jun 16, 2019)

*Freedom is not doing what you want to do*
*but wanting what you can do.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2019)

Victor said:


> *Freedom is not doing what you want to do*
> *but wanting what you can do.*


I like that, thanks~


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2019)

I actually disagree with that definition of freedom.  To me that's acceptance.  People who are enslaved or oppressed may choose acceptance, but "wanting what they could do" would hardly be characterized as freedom.  At least in my opinion.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I actually disagree with that definition of freedom.  To me that's acceptance.  People who are enslaved or oppressed may choose acceptance, but "wanting what they could do" would hardly be characterized as freedom.  At least in my opinion.


Oh, okay.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>


This is so true and so many don't know it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Victor (Jun 20, 2019)

deleted post


----------



## Victor (Jun 20, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh, okay.


This freedom quote is from Jean Paul Sartre, famous French philosopher of existentialism.
It means that individual freedom is limited or conditioned by your circumstances and who you are.
Not intended to imply acceptance, or nonaction. Obviously some things we cannot do in life and
many things we can do. I have a hard time living with this idea nowadays because there are so many
things I'd like to do but my age and finances are against it.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>



This is soooooo true for me!  Love this one, SeaBreeze!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2019)

Victor said:


> *Freedom is not doing what you want to do*
> *but wanting what you can do.* ​
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the explanation, Victor.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

Victor said:


> This freedom quote is from Jean Paul Sartre, famous French philosopher of existentialism.
> It means that individual freedom is limited or conditioned by your circumstances and who you are.
> Not intended to imply acceptance, or nonaction. Obviously some things we cannot do in life and
> many things we can do. I have a hard time living with this idea nowadays because there are so many
> things I'd like to do but my age and finances are against it.


I understand and feel the same way.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 20, 2019)

Wren said:


> View attachment 66044



Dorothy Parker was the wife of my dad`s first cousin Alan Campbell. They co-wrote the screenplay for "A Star Is Born". Quite a volatile relationship-my parents visited once for two days and couldn`t wait to leave lol. Lots of alcohol and pills...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Dorothy Parker was the wife of my dad`s first cousin Alan Campbell. They co-wrote the screenplay for "A Star Is Born". Quite a volatile relationship-my parents visited once for two days and couldn`t wait to leave lol. Lots of alcohol and pills...


Yes, the alcohol and pills will ruin everything!  Very interesting about your dad's first cousin!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

This cracked me up...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 22, 2019)

"Those who danced were thought to be quite insane by those that could not hear the music."
 - Giuseppe Mazzini

"Nothing disturbs me more than the glorificaion of stupidity."
- Carl Sagen

"When you study history you realize people have been this stupid for thousands of years."
- Unkown

"People are always shouting they want to create a better future. It's not true. The future is an apathetic void of no interest to anyone.  The past is full of life, eager to irritate us, provoke and insults us, tempt us to destroy it or repaint it. The only reason people want to be masters of the future is to change the past." 

- Milan Kundera


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> "Those who danced were thought to be quite insane by those that could not hear the music."
> - Giuseppe Mazzini
> 
> "Nothing disturbs me more than the glorificaion of stupidity."
> ...


Great quotes Dog!  Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Jun 23, 2019)

How wonderful it is to put a coin into a 'one arm bandit' and win the jackpot when someone has just spent two hours on it......losing.....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 71427


Isn't that sweet!  Thanks Marie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 71642


That's so sweet!  At least I think..lol


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 2, 2019)

kburra said:


> No disrespect but so many of my Facebook friends post many of these things on a daily basis and drives me nuts,(So unfriend them) also some of them are just rubbish and really tells me they have nothing better to do..yep I hate them but as usual each to their own,me not one of them!!




reminds me of something I made


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2019)

hahahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Ferocious (Oct 9, 2019)

Vega_Lyra said:


>


*"I could claw their bloody eyes out."*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 19, 2020)

On a more serious note.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 20, 2020)

How true.


----------



## Duster (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Jan 20, 2020)




----------

